# Hook Tool for Endgrain Hollowing



## trc65 (Aug 13, 2020)

No, not the hook shaped bars with a little cutter on the end, but like the one by Michael Hosaluk.





Was doing some reading, and came across these. Don't see many of them around, or hear anyone talk about them much. Was wondering about others experience with them.

One trick pony? Hard to use? Cats meow if you are doing lots of endgrain work?

Where you see them most are in videos from "Asia" where guys are hollowing gargantuan vessels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 13, 2020)

I've got one, really like it. At least for my limited talents, all it does is end grain hollowing, but it's really great for it. Look up Tod Raines on Facebook or look at his website, www.woodturningtoolstore.com
He sells them and taught me how to use mine. Great guy, has some good videos on using it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## trc65 (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks Tony. Did you also get his toolbar to hold the cutter, or make something yourself?


----------



## Tony (Aug 13, 2020)

I bought his system, I like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 14, 2020)

It's ironic that you just posted this! I was literally looking at the site last night and watching some videos myself. 

I'd like to try some hollowing and hollow forms and was researching what I need. Came across these and got sucked in for an hour or so on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2020)

If either of y'all get one the one thing I'll say is be careful, it will cut very aggressively. It's a good thing unless you blow through the side. Don't ask how I know this.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 14, 2020)

Tony said:


> If either of y'all get one the one thing I'll say is be careful, it will cut very aggressively. It's a good thing unless you blow through the side. Don't ask how I know this.......



Yeah, they said to practice on soft wood with no knots until you get used to the orientation / presentation of the tool. 

It does seem as though it cuts right through end grain and leaves a fantastic finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Aug 14, 2020)

I had never seen this tool before. Very interesting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 15, 2020)

I use the termite ring tools which have the same cutting action as these. I really do wanna order one of this style also and try it. As mentioned, they can be super aggressive but once you get the hang of it I love em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2020)

Here's a really good video Tod did on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 15, 2020)

I would really like to have one of those in a large size, but it seem like they are only made commercially for smaller turnings, might have to find a custom tool maker.... The Moulthrop's use them to do jumbo hollowing, here is a diagram of one, and a little write up on this guys experiences in making some...


New Page 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 15, 2020)

Barry, here is a blacksmith/turner in the Ozarks that I found while looking around. The page says he will make custom sizes, might be someone who could make what you're looking for.



Hilton Handcraft - Woodturning Tools Catalog



He has one that is made from 1/2" stock that is 16" long without handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 15, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Barry, here is a blacksmith/turner in the Ozarks that I found while looking around. The page says he will make custom sizes, might be someone who could make what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea those look pretty good, I'd like a fatter shaft though, which gets awful expensive with tool steel, but I see some modular ones out there, where you buy the hook cutter tip and mount it in a shaft with set screws, then I could make the shaft out of say 3/4 cold rolled steel....
Like this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Yea those look pretty good, I'd like a fatter shaft though, which gets awful expensive with tool steel, but I see some modular ones out there, where you buy the hook cutter tip and mount it in a shaft with set screws, then I could make the shaft out of say 3/4 cold rolled steel....
> Like this
> View attachment 192316


That's how this one works Barry. The hook is separate and you mount it however you want. Mine is a 3/4" shaft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 15, 2020)

Look....Hobbit feet!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 15, 2020)

On yea! That would work, I have a 3/4 hollowing bar from a rig I have, it is machined to accept 1/4" so 7mm may not work, easy enough to make another though. But watching the video, it looks like you need a pretty big opening to get the proper angle for the cutter to engage, so they may not work great for hollow forms like I was thinking... bet they are great for bowls though...


----------

